
Ask HN: What language learn in 2017 to power up my technicals skills? - thomasthiebaud
I&#x27;m currently a fullstack javascript developer and in the middle&#x2F;long term I would like to become a backend only guy. Currently I&#x27;m searching a language to replace Node.js.<p>For now I have this one in mind : Ocaml, Rust, Go and Haskell. (by preference order)<p>Do you have some advices about this languages ?
======
yawaramin
No doubt in my mind, learn OCaml. Many exciting projects and communities.
JavaScript-like syntax and tooling: ReasonML. Best-in-class JavaScript
transpiler and integration with the node/npm ecosystem: BuckleScript.
Concurrent HTTP service builder stack: Cohttp. Full-stack Web toolkit:
Ocsigen/Eliom. Plus OCaml is a powerful, fast, elegant language. It's a great
investment. Grab a copy of Real World OCaml and start today :-)

------
smt88
Do you want to get better at programming, or do you want to be more appealing
to employers?

I ask because (for example) learning C# or Python would open up a lot of job
opportunities, but learning OCaml or Haskell would be a better learning
experience.

